
Idea Market is a crowd-sourced marketplace to take on problems in the world - cjdulberger
http://ideamarket.com/
======
cjdulberger
Article explaining: [http://gigaom.com/2014/09/08/bill-gross-the-guy-who-
invented...](http://gigaom.com/2014/09/08/bill-gross-the-guy-who-invented-
googles-business-model-tries-again-with-ideamarket/)

------
EGreg
There are two main ways to fund projects - individual risk and reward
(patents) and socializing costs (prizes). There are pros and cons to both, and
they both can and should coexist. We need more of the latter, especially for
projects that seek to solve negative externalities, like Richard Branson's
excellent
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Earth_Challenge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Earth_Challenge)

I have written articles about the second type of funding, such as this one:
[http://magarshak.com/blog/?p=93](http://magarshak.com/blog/?p=93)

------
matthewcanty
Can't stop thinking about the unexotic underclass article:
[http://miter.mit.edu/the-unexotic-underclass/](http://miter.mit.edu/the-
unexotic-underclass/)

Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8261098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8261098)

------
grimtrigger
This one raises some eyebrows (a marketplace for prayers, where you can pay
people to pray for you):
[http://ideamarket.com/details.html?project_id=62838791408189...](http://ideamarket.com/details.html?project_id=6283879140818944)

~~~
billgross
It's a pretty wild idea, and I certainly would have never thought of it, but I
have heard that there are some people who really want this!

------
billgross
If you have any ideas you would like to submit, we'd love to hear them. But
especially if you know any great entrepreneurs, it would be great if you could
tell them to look at the challenges at IdeaMarket and see if any meet their
passions. Thanks.

------
mercnet
Clicking
[http://ideamarket.com/founders.html](http://ideamarket.com/founders.html)
gave me this: Over Quota This application is temporarily over its serving
quota. Please try again later.

~~~
vjanma
can you please try again. It should be fixed now.

------
vjanma
Hello, co-founder of IdeaMarket here. Would love to hear HN's feedback and
ways to improve. Also can answer any questions.

~~~
tomp
I'm not sure if it's a problem with my browser/connection or a bug on your
side, but I cannot create an account (using the sign-up form, not using an
external service). After I click "Create Account", it seems that there is an
500 error in the POST request.

~~~
vjanma
I am not sure it this is related to our account quota issue, which is fixed.
Can you try now please?

------
caio1982
"503 Over Quota" :-(

~~~
vjanma
Site should be up now. Forgot to enable billing when we switched app engine
accounts.

------
arikrak
Site's down now, but the title sounds cool.

~~~
vjanma
We are working on it.

------
jyu
Make / Cancel reservation buttons for investment don't seem to do anything
(Safari 7.0.3).

